# ABS TCS Rear Left Wheel Sensor can't seem to find right part



## beadaholic (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a Altima 2005 3.5 liter, When I purchased it in Mexico, it is made in the USA, and everything is in English (I am American I just live in Mexico), I didn't realize that the ABS and TCS lights meant that it wasn't working. Anyway, so now that I know I ordered in the Left Rear Sensor from the USA. When I got the sensor I took off the left rear tire and rim, and proceeded to change it, it is pretty straight forward, but my car has the same sockets at the 2004 model (which are the same sockets for the front sensors and larger) not the 2005 model (which is a smaller socket)! I am not sure what I can do at this point. I returned the 2005 sensor and the gentleman there has been very helpful, he checked my VIN and indeed it is a 2005 made in the USA as I told him, I have taken pictures of the socket and indeed this is the socket used on a 2004. I want to fix this feature to my car, as I am driving on very bad roads, very hilly and loads of curves, in fact I am in the middle of the flooding from 2 Hurricanes at the moment. Does anyone know about this? Did they keep using the old 2004 sensor on the 2005 model for a while? My car was actually manufactured in Aug 2004.
I really don't want to order the 2004 sensor until I am certain because well I am having them shipped to my Mom who forwards them to me, cost of shipping is unreal! 3 times what it used to be. But I suspect I am on the right track. Thank you for any help. I am no mechanic, but I did have one experienced guy check out my work, and he says I am right. 

Sincerely
Laura


----------



## beadaholic (Sep 21, 2013)

The reason I am ordering the part from the US is cost, there it is approx $40 to $90 each, while here it is $300 each, so obviously it is worth it to do it this way. Also the Nissan Dealer here wanted $700 to change the part that takes approx 10 minutes to do. Which is really ridiculous. I do have access to the computer scanner to reset the lights in the dash as well. Thanks!


----------

